# 10-30?



## VEE_DUBER (Jul 21, 2008)

is this good oil for a 1997 jetta vr6 glx? or is it too thick


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 10-30? (VEE_DUBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE_DUBER* »_is this good oil for a 1997 jetta vr6 glx? or is it too thick

If anything it's too thin. I'd go with a 5W-50 or something like that.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 10-30? (VEE_DUBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE_DUBER* »_is this good oil for a 1997 jetta vr6 glx? or is it too thick

Recommended oil weight for a VR6 is 5w40 Syntetic....on my 98 GTI VR6 I Use Castrol Syntec 5w40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE_DUBER (Jul 21, 2008)

sould i change it will it have any affect on enigines performance?or mpg?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (VEE_DUBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE_DUBER* »_sould i change it will it have any affect on enigines performance?or mpg?

What's in the engine now?
If it's not a high quality synthetic and/or if it's been a long time since the oil was changed, then yes, you should change it.
Will a change affect your mileage? Probably not, at least nothing that is measurable.
Will a change affect your performance? No, probably not that either.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

unless your engine is loose, 10-30 amsoil is great, overly heavy oils cause power loss


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (rodhotter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodhotter* »_unless your engine is loose, 10-30 amsoil is great, overly heavy oils cause power loss

Where did you dig that little factoid up? Please provide links to scientific evidence that backs up that statement.


----------

